# rino 120 problems?



## dunnhunter1 (Apr 4, 2004)

i am fixin to buy a rino 120. has anyone had any problems with this unit? please let me know!! i want to know the cons about this before i buy it!

thanx


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have two of my own that work great...plus we use three of them at work with no problems at all (except the usual "user-error" LOL)


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

My only problem is that it has too many functions to remember how to use them all. I have the DVD of how to use everything and it helped immensely but I still can't remember them all. I love mine.


----------

